# [emerge]gnome-mount-0.8-r1 failed

## BENJI

```
/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -W -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wcast-align -Wbad-function-cast -Wdisabled-optimization -Wpointer-arith -Wredundant-decls -Wcast-qual  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o gnome-mount gnome-mount.o -pthread -lgconf-2 -lgnome-keyring -ldbus-glib-1 -lhal-storage -lhal -ldbus-1 -lpthread -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   -pthread -lnotify -lgtk-x11-2.0 -ldbus-glib-1 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgmodule-2.0 -ldbus-1 -lpthread -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   ../src/copy-paste/libpassword_dialog.la

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -W -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wcast-align -Wbad-function-cast -Wdisabled-optimization -Wpointer-arith -Wredundant-decls -Wcast-qual -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o gnome-mount gnome-mount.o -pthread -pthread  /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so /usr/lib/libeggdbus-1.so /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so /usr/lib/libhal-storage.so /usr/lib/libhal.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libnotify.so -lpng12 -lnsl /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so -lresolv /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so /usr/lib/libpng14.so /usr/lib/libxcb-render-util.so /usr/lib/libxcb-render.so /usr/lib/libXrender.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libxcb.so /usr/lib/libXau.so /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so -lm /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lz /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread -lrt /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so ../src/copy-paste/.libs/libpassword_dialog.a -pthread

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lpng12

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [gnome-mount] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1/work/gnome-mount-0.8/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1/work/gnome-mount-0.8/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1/work/gnome-mount-0.8'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1 failed:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3084:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2432:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1/work/gnome-mount-0.8'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1:

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1 failed:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3084:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2432:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1/work/gnome-mount-0.8'
```

Je ne sais pas pourquoi ce paquet a besoin d'être mis à jour depuis mon dernier emerge world.

J'utilise KDE...

Mais bon ça coince avec ce paquet ainsi qu'avec celui là x11-misc/pcmanfm-0.9.7-r1

Comment on contourne ça ?

----------

## guilc

 *Quote:*   

> cannot find -lpng12 

 

Une maj de libpng mal finie visiblement

Commence par un petit revdep-rebuild, puis peut-etre lancer /usr/portage/media-libs/libpng/files/libpng-1.4.x-update.sh derrière

----------

## BENJI

Ah merci j'avais pas vu !

Une question !

Y a t-il une commande ou un outil (equery?) qui permet de savoir quel paquet exige un autre paquet de façon ascendante ?

Je m'explique.

gnome-mount ne fait pas parti de mon world (en plus je suis sous KDE) pourtant il est nécessaire qu'il soit installé sur mon système... pourquoi ? à cause de qui ou plutôt de quel paquet ? La réponse doit être un paquet de mon world !

Alors, y a t-il une commande qui réponde à cette question ?

----------

## guilc

equery depends gnome-mount

qdepend -Q gnome-mount

----------

## BENJI

curieux !

```
ataualpa ben # equery depends gnome-mount

[ Searching for packages depending on gnome-mount... ]

ataualpa ben # qdepends -Q gnome-mount

ataualpa ben #

```

edit :

```
ataualpa ben # equery depends net-print/cups

[ Searching for packages depending on net-print/cups... ]

app-emulation/wine-1.3.0 (cups? net-print/cups)

app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r1 (cups? >=net-print/cups-1.3.8)

net-fs/samba-3.4.6 (cups? net-print/cups)

net-print/gutenprint-5.1.4 (cups? >=net-print/cups-1.1.14)

net-wireless/bluez-4.66-r1 (cups? net-print/cups)

x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.1-r1 (cups? net-print/cups)

x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 (cups? net-print/cups)
```

est-ce que la liste de soft qui sort indique que cups :

1- nécessite la liste précédente pour fonctionner ?

2- est nécessaire aux soft de la liste précédente ?

Je suppose que c'est la réponse 2- mais pouvez-vous juste me le confirmer ?

----------

## BENJI

Up !

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu appliqué les recommandations liés à libpng (voir le forum) ?

----------

## BENJI

Évidemment que non !  :Confused: 

Faudrait avoir du temps pour ça  :Crying or Very sad: 

Je comprends maintenant pourquoi depuis deux jours KDE compile sur ma machine !

Je crois avoir là un bon exemple de ce qui commence à m'agacer avec cette distribution.

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ emerge -s libpng

Searching...

[ Results for search key : libpng ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  media-libs/libpng

      Latest version available: 1.4.3

      Latest version installed: 1.4.3

      Size of files: 526 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.libpng.org/

      Description:   Portable Network Graphics library

      License:       as-is

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng

      Latest version available: 0.10.22

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,637 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   GStreamer encoder/decoder for PNG images

      License:       GPL-2

```

libpng est donc déjà upgradé quel est ton conseil ?

Vas-tu me dire que toute la compilation en cours ne sert à rien (dis le moi vite 72/88 je peux encore limiter la casse) ?

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Arrow: 

J'ai un revdep-rebuild de prévu à la suite !

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Libpng est utilisé par énormément de pauquets, la mise à jour a fait énormément de dégâts. Il FAUT compiler ces paquets, sinon ton système est instable.

----------

## Poussin

si tu n'as aucun soft qui dépend de gnome-mount, c'est qu'il ne sert à rien, où que tu l'as installé à la main (sans le -1 qui plus est)

----------

## Picani

Essaye :

```
# emerge --depclean -a
```

 voir s'il te vire gnome-mount.

----------

## BENJI

Ce pb s'est résolu de lui même.

J'ai désinstallé lxde en parallèle et le tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Merci pour l'aide.

Que fait un emerge -e ?

J'ai lu la doc mais j'ai pas compris la nuance ?

----------

## xaviermiller

emerge -e recompile tout !

----------

